# SMPS needed!!!



## The Day Walker! (Nov 27, 2014)

pals,

recently my smps is dying,,, (aint taking load, XFX 550)

need a new SMPS,, for my sys,, which 1 should i go for.......

options,,, Cooler Master 700 / COrsair v650 (any other plz recommend)

which 1 should i go for...

SYSTEM:
X6 system.
gigabyte system.
8gb ddr3
Nvidia 6 series gtx
20" led aoc
6 led 120mm fans, 

thanx

aman


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 520w -4500
OR
Corsair CX500 -3500.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 28, 2014)

pals,, forgot to tell..
that my system hosts,, 1 ssd, and 3 sata hdds...
so need smps that can support all the stuff..

will corsair cx500 suffice or not....... my current 1 is XFX PRO550

also corsair cs550M???

thanx


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2014)

Yup, it can. Just dont connect ALL 4 drives to a single cable, divide it evenly, so one wire doesnt draw too much (not really dangerous, but its good practice)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Which is your Gpu and what is your budget?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 28, 2014)

RIG:

AMD Phenom 2 X6 - 1055T (O.C. 3.71GHz)
CM Hyper 212+
Gigabyte MObo
Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR 3 (1600Ghz)
MSI N560GTX 1GB DDR5
CM 430 Black Elite
AOC 20" Razor LED
SONY DVD-RW
Corsair 60GB SSD
WD Black 2TB
WD Blue 500GB

XFX PRO550 (Aint taking load now)

uff... complete list and exact....

m getting CS550M for 5500 on snapdeal..is that gud or should go for something else????

budget is ok till 6k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler






The Day Walker! said:


> RIG:
> 
> AMD Phenom 2 X6 - 1055T (O.C. 3.71GHz)
> CM Hyper 212+
> ...






Get this simply because it got 5year warranty and comes under 6k.
Seasonic S12II 620w -5900.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Seasonic s12ii 620 gets another vote from me.


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 28, 2014)

guys,,

is Seasonic S12II 620w modular???

as cs550m is modular as well as gold certification.. so whihc is better....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 28, 2014)

S12ii 620 is not modular. Corsair CS550m is a semi-Modular psu. For fully modular, get seasonic g550.
Semi modular go for seasonic m12ii 650/620.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2014)

why do you want modular? any special reason?


----------



## The Day Walker! (Nov 28, 2014)

cause rt now,, in my PRO550, the wiring is such a mess... mine is a bottom mounted caby... along with a 120mm fan at the bottom,,
so its really a mess,,without modullar..
so if i m getting a modullar for a small extra amount,,then y not get that.

- - - Updated - - -

semi modullar will also do for me if there isnt any problem in them...
and main thing is if my system can run on 500 or 550w then i wont go for 600 or 650w,,,
so 1st thing would be to select teh watt properly,,, along with modullar or semi modullar....stuff..


----------

